# Big Pokemon YELLOW Questions!



## Bombsii (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm starting a Yellow save file this week in order to use some unusual pokemon i've never really used before (my starters are Lapras and Doduo for example) and also to exploit some of the fun glitches i've heard about like fishing in statues and finding missingno and the ghost PC in the hotel.

1.) Do you know any other Pokemon Yellow glitches you can do?

2.) What unique and out-of-the-way pokemon do you recommend in Pokemon Yellow? (Tangela, Rhydon, Aerodactyl etc)







3.) The infamous Mew glitch that makes you run into Mew by teleporting and triggering the menu...can this be done with any pokemon who knows teleport? Or do you HAVE to catch an abra, because I already traded over an Alakazam that knows the move- and searching for a wild abra with nothing but pokeballs isn't my idea of a good time.

Please get back to me! thanks​


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 21, 2014)

Use any of the Fossils or Clefairy.

You don't need Teleport. The Mew glitch also works with Fly.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 22, 2014)

They fixed the Missingno. glitch in Yellow, so if you want to get one you have to do it through the Mew glitch, although if I recall those Missingno. are much more prone to crashing your game.


----------



## Mewmic (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't see Parasect used much.
IIRC there's a glitch where you can encounter a level 1 Nidoking that grows to level 100 once it levels up.


----------

